# Took Mercy on her first walk today



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Sounds like a great walk


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Those first walks are real adventures for them. Hunter and KayCee were littermates and I started out walking them together. Funny that neither ever struggled or strained of fought the leash. Hunter would lead, but neer pull and KayCee was a little chicken girl and pretty much stayed under foot.

Before they were old enough to really walk I use to tie them in a stroller and push them around the block. We drue lots of attention from peopl eout in their yards. I have kicked myself a dozen time for not taking pictures of those two golden fluff balls in that stroller.


----------



## alvarojs (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
I’m new around here and our new boy just arrive today he is 11 weeks and with one shot already. His name is Buffer. All you guys experts in golden retrievers. At what time you recommend he could take his first walk? And which type of leash is the best for a good training? Thank you all 

Alvaro


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Do not take him on a walk until he has had all of his vaccinations, which is usually at about 16 weeks. You must watch out for Parvo. I have always preferred leather leashes. Picture is Rocky at Petco at about 9 weeks old.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

alvarojs said:


> Hi everyone,
> I’m new around here and our new boy just arrive today he is 11 weeks and with one shot already. His name is Buffer. All you guys experts in golden retrievers. At what time you recommend he could take his first walk? And which type of leash is the best for a good training? Thank you all
> 
> Alvaro


Talk to your vet (if local - if not, ask a local vet) about how prevalent parvo is in your area. It may not be an issues at all if incidence is low and most of the dogs in your neighbourhood are vaccinated.


----------

